# How much to charge a Friend/Co-Worker



## rthib (Aug 29, 2009)

So,
How much do you charge a co-worker to use your timeshare.
We have a lock-off and they asked about using it (half of it)?

So what do you charge people you know?
Half MF?
Cost of a getaway?

Just looking for ideas.

Thanks.

RT


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 29, 2009)

If I think enough of them to let them use it, the cost is always zero.  If not, I just say it is not available.

George


----------



## judys19058 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a co-worker using my Maui resort.  I charged the maintenance fee.  For close family, I usually just give them my time or just charge the II trade fee.


----------



## josh1231 (Aug 29, 2009)

rthib said:


> So,
> How much do you charge a co-worker to use your timeshare.
> We have a lock-off and they asked about using it (half of it)?
> 
> ...



I have rented several times from my brother. He owns Ocean Pointe where the maintenance fees are ~1100. One time he charged $500, one time $500 plus exchange fee. As a frequent renter I can say it all depends where they want to go. I gladly paid $1000 for a Marriott Maui Ocean front room rental. But if they want to use it for a cheaper destination I would price accordingly.


----------



## davemy (Aug 29, 2009)

I have charged friends anywhere from $700.00 to $1400.00. Don't forget, they know you paid a bunch of money to own it. $100.00 a night is a bargin.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 29, 2009)

I charge close friends and family the maintenance fee.  We are not wealthy people, and I can't afford to subsidize someone else's vacation, no matter how much I like them.  It is still a great bargain for them.

Just a heads up - I would not post in a public forum that you are _renting_ II exchanges - this could get you in some hot water with II!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 29, 2009)

A office co-worker is not a family member or very close friend.  

If you work with several others in the office, to _GIVE_ to one and not to all is like bringing in a birthday cake to one and not the others.  Would I give a co-worker a small discount - maybe.  Would I give a payment plan - no.  Would they sign a rental agreement - yes.  Would I be in the adjoining unit - no, I don't want to be that close to my co-workers as I leave the office to be on vacation.

Would renting a unit to a coworker be a smart business decision - *maybe not*.  I have friends and family who have gone to timeshares with me and alone.  Those with me figure I should lead them around, making sure they have a good time.  For example: One friend lost his $13 water taxi ticket getting off to eat lunch - was such a whining jerk thru lunch and waiting for the water taxi, I implored him as to what was it that he expected ME to do - give you my ticket?; Yes, was his answer.  Yep, I gave him the ticket; went back to the condo via public bus and drank a couple of beers.  Those who go alone, will complain to you if it rained all week or was too hot or spent too much money on dinners & drinks or had noisy neighbors or there were no interesting things to do.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 29, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I charge close friends and family the maintenance fee.  We are not wealthy people, and I can't afford to subsidize someone else's vacation, no matter how much I like them.  It is still a great bargain for them.
> 
> Just a heads up - I would not post in a public forum that you are _renting_ II exchanges - this could get you in some hot water with II!


When we had too many weeks to know what to do with, while my husband was still working, he placed little ads on the bulletin board at work and rented them for the price it cost us in maintenance fees.  We didn't know about TUG yet.    They were happy with a bargain and he was happy because he knew the person and didn't have to worry about the timeshare condo being trashed.  The Marriott unit was another story because we did well with that but the renter still had a bargain.   

When we take friends along, we wouldn't dare charging them but they have taken us out for nice dinners during the vacation which is like paying us indirectly and we all had a wonderful time.  We have done it more than once with the same friends so that tells you enough that everyone enjoyed it.  How can you not when you sit on your balcony with a few drinks and appetizers and watch the sun go down and it was fun showing them the Islands of Hawaii.  They are ready to go again.

We have never charged our family to come with us and it made a wonderful honeymoon present once to one of them.  They still mention it today many years later.  We are so happy that they enjoyed their honeymoon at our little place in Paradise (Maui)!


----------



## pfrank4127 (Aug 29, 2009)

iconnections said:


> When we take friends along, we wouldn't dare charging them but they have taken us out for nice dinners during the vacation which is like paying us indirectly and we all had a wonderful time.  We have done it more than once with the same friends so that tells you enough that everyone enjoyed it.  How can you not when you sit on your balcony with a few drinks and appetizers and watch the sun go down and it was fun showing them the Islands of Hawaii.  They are ready to go again.



This is exactly what we do and share your thoughts!!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 29, 2009)

Suggestion I would charge a co-worker the m/f cost for the year no less.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 29, 2009)

I charged a good friend my MF plus exchange fee to use my week one year, they went to another resort.  As a previous poster noted, I'm not rich, so giving it away isn't practical, and my friend was totally cool with that.  On the other hand, I offered to exchange one of my units for my friends honeymoon, which I would have done for free, but he waited so long to accept, there was no shot to get a week in Hawaii for him.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 29, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I charge close friends and family the maintenance fee.  We are not wealthy people, and I can't afford to subsidize someone else's vacation, no matter how much I like them.  It is still a great bargain for them.



This is the way I feel about it. I actually work it backwards, sort of. I like to save them $500-$700. So if family or very good friend asks to go to NCV let's say, I'll find the lowest deal for when they want to go, from ads like Redweek, and then will take off $500-$700. This usually works out where it MF plus a few hundred, and they get the best deal they will find by $500 or more. Everyone wins.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 29, 2009)

I think co-workers are different than family and friends (unless they happen to be close friends too). I'd only offer family use if it was my treat. Close friends if I was giving them the unit for the week I think reimbursing MF's (my out of pocket costs) seems fair. However, if I was using half and asked them to join me, then I wouldn't let them pay.

Friends just recently joined us for part of a week (we would not let them pay for the unit's use) and wanted to cover dinners. Under duress we let them treat the first night, the second they grabbed the bill and their last night my husband did. We weren't comfortable with them paying for meals every night. The rest of the week family came down and that was our treat.

If I wasn't friends with the co-worker, then a reduced rate rental like Joe suggested above would seem like a good idea.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 29, 2009)

*It Depends*

Hi, 

I have let my wife's family come with us and they stayed in a three bedroom on us. I had the additional points and I was going to lose them if I did not use them anyway. It was a great experience and lots of fun for everyone. One of the reasons that I bought timeshares was for my own children to vacation with me and I would have access to my grandchildren. However, I allow my children to use the timeshare when they want, in fact, they have access rights to book vacations. They just have to let me know what they are doing. I give them each a certain amount of points to use. They also can use the getaways from II with no problem as well. That's family. 

Anyone else will pay at least maintenance fees. I have about 200 people that work for me. I have used my timeshare as a reward but I still did not make it free. I have a 1500 maintenance fee on Ko Olina. I let them use it during summer break for $500.00. I think that is a bargain.


----------



## dgleason (Aug 30, 2009)

*what to charge*

I have charged my maintenance fee to my co-workers when they want to rent one of my timeshares. This has worked out well, they get a nice vacation and I don't have to bank it with Interval.


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 30, 2009)

Like Denise above, financially I can't afford to just give it away.  

For coworkers that are using our vacation week - MF plus maybe $100-200, still a bargain for them.

For family/friends that are using our vacation week alone - MF only.

If I invite family or friends _along on vacation WITH us_ - nothing, the room is on us.  This is something that we do all the time because we enjoy the company and sharing our vacations with those we love.  We would never dream of charging for this since it is a vacation that we are taking anyway.  Sometimes the couple/family will insist on taking us to dinner one night.  We are okay with that since we would do the same.  (But never more than one meal.)


----------



## mpizza (Aug 30, 2009)

I never got involved with allowing co-workers to use my units, but I belong to a small group of women who travel together.  The rule is that we split the  maintenance fee & exchange fee.   

For many years my husband and I invited close friends to stay with us, no charge.  One couple has since bought their own timeshare and now we're invited to travel with them, no charge :whoopie:    The guests always treat the owner couple to a fabulous dinner.

Maria


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Lockoff not the entire unit.*

To the OP-it seems you want to allow the co worker to use only the studio side  and keep the 1 bd portion for yourself to use. Is this correct? 

I would look at same sq ft units at hotels in the same area that have similar amenities and what the resort charges to rent that portion of the lockoff before deciding and also II getaways.

It's always dicey with co workers and even family.

And you can get a guest cert for the coworker for the lockoff and include the fee to be on the safe side.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 30, 2009)

If they are my guest, I wouldn't charge them anything.  If they wanted to use it in lieu of me, then it's reasonable to charge MFs + perhaps a small fee as some reimbursement for the initial purchase.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 30, 2009)

I let my admin use our timeshare this past year.  She was thrilled to pay only the maintenance fee.  I was happy to have my unit used and that she was able to have such a good time on her vacation.

My nephew is getting married next year and we have reserved a week in Hawaii for them.  We are paying the maintenance and exchange fees.

Sue


----------



## akp (Aug 30, 2009)

*Sharing my timeshare...*

For the past two years we've treated my dearest friend, her husband and 2 kids to a 2 or 3 day weekend at our favorite resort over Memorial Day with us.  We enjoy spending time with them, the kids all love it, and it is a real treat for us.  They'd gladly pay but it is nice to be able to treat them and our MFs are relatively low so it isn't a huge gift.  

Another friend and I (both owners) alternate providing accommodations for our annual girls' weekend.  The first two years she got us in on bonus time so we all split the cost.  The next year she used her points and it was her gift to us, so this year it is my turn and I won't charge them.  I am sure they'll give me a small gift, treat me to drinks and dinner, or whatnot.  

I booked reservations for two other friends at this same resort for spring break next year.  I charged them a price about halfway between my MF and a standard timeshare rental rate at this place.  Their total is $250 for 4 nights in a 2 bedroom cabin.  One of the gals is thrilled to death because last year she paid almost that much PER NIGHT for a standard hotel room at the same resort.    

Anita


----------

